# planning Disney



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2008)

I keep reading- if you plan it right it'll be great . so how do I plan it?
We're going in August. I know it'll be hot. We will only go 3 days. Probably water park (blizzard) one day, Epcot, and a third (maybe MGM which I know has a new name).

I already know - get there when it opens. But does that mean I should get there at 8:30, 1/2 hr before it opens to park and get to the gate?

I know I can buy tickets online ahead of time. Is that wise? 

Any planning advice would be welcome. Oh - we'll be staying at HGVC international drive - so we'll be parking at Disney. THANK YOU.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 14, 2008)

Go ahead and buy your park tics but don't buy the waterpark tic until you are at the gate. You never know, it might rain you out.

As far as planning, who is going? Kids, ages? What do you like and don't like as far as rides and attractions?

It really isn't necessary to be there when it opens but I'll comment more when I know more about who is going.

MGM = Hollywood Studios.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 14, 2008)

If you add the water park and more pass to your ticket, it is only approx. $53 more and you would get 3 days at BB, TL or Disney Quest.  Considering one day admission is $40, it is one bargain at Disney.

Also, pick up an Unofficial Guide.  It tells you how to plan and gives you tips.  It also has touring plans for the parks to make the most of your time.  It goes into when to get to the park and even which ones to see what days to have less crowds.

We are using it next week.  Have used it in the pass with minimal waits in line by following their tips.  It breaks the rides down into fear levels for kids and has special touring plans for families with children.  Any book store should have it in their travel section.

Yes, buy tickets online.  We bought ours and save $15 over buying at the park.  Undercovertourist, Mapeleaftickets are two that come to mind.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 14, 2008)

Autoeng said:


> Go ahead and buy your park tics but don't buy the waterpark tic until you are at the gate. You never know, it might rain you out.
> 
> As far as planning, who is going? Kids, ages? What do you like and don't like as far as rides and attractions?
> 
> ...




2 adults, kids 19,18, 16, 13, 11, 10. Each of our kids is bringing a friend. The older ones can go off if they'd like - with their phones - so we can tell them when to meet .

Our other thought is to leave around noonish and then come back later. BUT - the adults will not stay for dinner because at the hotel waits 2 elderly grandparents who want to play bridge and go out to dinner. We figure the teenagers can keep the 11 and 10 year olds and the 16,13 boys can roam free - and then we'd pick them up... But comments welcome!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ellen,

Check out http://www.mousesavers.com/

Among other things, they will provide useful information about planning your Disney trip.


Have fun!

Richard


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 14, 2008)

*My Disney advice*

You can buy tics direct through Disney or at dwtickets.com, www.undercovertourist.com or www.mapleleaftickets.com

You can have www.wegoshop.com do your shopping for groceries and deliver to the hotel. They will go wherever you want. Of course there is Wal-Mart and the big grocery stores are Publix and Sweetbay. Even if you are not cooking pop and beer, liquor will kill you in Disney.

www.disboards.com has the most posted info about Disney. Ask a question and you will get 100 answers. Others are www.mousesavers.com , www.allears.net and www.fodors.com/forums (select US then search Florida).

We did not use early or late hours although we were there when they opened. I wish we would have taken it easier and went to the parks after we had woken up naturally and just took our time. Each park does have an opening (singing and dancing, stuff like that). They do add to the experience. Travel back to the hotel during the hottest afternoon hours is comforting but it is also a pain. I prefer to stay in the park once I'm there.

Stuff my family likes:

Magic Kingdom
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - roller coaster 
Splash Mountain - log flume - in the front you can get wet, in the back you will sometimes get wet. 
Space Mountain - roller coaster in the dark 
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin

Epcot
Soarin' (moderately) 
Test Track - ride in a car moderately fast 
Mission Space (orange) This is a ride that will make you toss your cookies. If you don't like stomach turners take the green line.

Hollywood Studios
A fun park to be at opening. Along the street to the right there are actors acting out scenes during the day. 
Rock'n Roller Coaster (in the dark and upside down - best roller coaster in WDW) 
Tower Of Terror (Hellevator up and down really fast) 
Toy Story Mania (3D ride and shoot)

Animal Kingdom
Primeval Whirl (little kids roller coaster that is fun as can be) 
Expedition Everest (yawn - roller coaster) 
Dinosaur (yawn - car ride) 
Kali River Rapids (you are very likely to get soaked on this ride) 
Kilimanjaro Safaris (yawn - car ride to look at the animals)

With your limited time I would suggest Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios and then the waterpark of your choice.

Some sort of pack is nice to carry your stuff. With autograph book, camera and some sun screen I opted for a large fanny pack. I think I would have preferred an over the shoulder flat type pack. There are lockers in every park. ($10 for the day and you get back $5 when you return the key and receipt). Good for purses. Afternoon showers are likely in August so might consider packi9ng some Dollar Store parkas. When you see something you like, buy it then. You might not see it again.

Although this looks like a lot to plan for it isn't really. Here is the basic plan.
Decide which parks you want to go to 
Buy tickets at best rate you can find 
Decide what rides you want to ride 
Use wegoshop 
Use Fast Pass when you can 
Have fun 

If you did all of these and didn't read up on tips or any of the other stuff you would have a good time. Ride what looks or sounds like fun. If it wasn't, well then don't ride it again.


----------



## RumpleMom (Jul 14, 2008)

*Have a written plan*

I make a schedule for each day based on which park is the best one to visit that day.  No standing around asking each other, so where are you going today?

I make a lunch ADR for each day, so if the group splits up we can easily get back together. Be there for the meal- Mom and Dad pay, eat on your own, then you pay.... they always show up for meals.   

Everyone has a copy of the schedule which has all of the cell phone numbers.

I think you said you want to leave by noon.  I can't  imagine any one in our extended family wanting to leave that early.  Could you bring the grandparents with you in the morning and not have them do the park?  Could they entertain themselves at a hotel lobby and have breakfast and/or lunch at the hotel?  My inlaws enjoy people watching and the landscaping , although they do it in a park on a park bench.  They tour with us for awhile, then they want to rest somewhere, and we check back with them after doing some of the rides they don't care for.  We swing back to get them for our lunch ADR.  Everyone's happy.

We have had several very successful Disney vacations with three generations( teens to mid -80's).  Disney has something for everyone.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 14, 2008)

There are two online resources for "plans of attack".

The Unofficial Guide to WDW folks have a web site: www.touringplans.com

There's also a former WDW VIP guide who now has a private business with both private tours and a web site: www.tourguidemike.com

For a quick trip, touringplans.com is probably a good choice.  Either one will cost you a few bucks, but well worth it.


----------



## NEVacationer (Jul 14, 2008)

Another favorite Disney info site of mine is http://www.themeparkinsider.com/

Used it before my last Disney vacation, and it made things much smoother.


----------



## elaine (Jul 14, 2008)

*touring with grandma--been there, done that*

touring plan--plan to leave HGVC at 8 AM (if you can),  drive and park, get tram to park--this will put you at gate (they let you a bit inside park--and it takes a while to tram, bag check, etc.) by 8:45 or so. HAve a strategey--read disboards.com or get a book to learn about strategies and Fast PAsses. you can get a lot of rides done in the AM.  HAVe a good breakfast at HGVC and bring a bag of snacks---plan to tour until 1 PM, then leave. 
Basic "plan" is to go to popular ridse 1st and get a fast pass, then go to rides that don't offer fast passes and ride them b/c line will be very short in AM--but longer as day progresses (such as Fast pass Big Thunder and go to nearby Pirates of CArib. in MK---at 9-10 AM---5 minute wait for POC and no FP available for this ride.  Ride POC 1-2X with no wait, then go over and ride Big Thunder with your FP--and get another FP, repeat, etc.).  ps--line for POC at 12 PM was 50 minutes on the same day (June 27).
I would buy 2 day passes ahead of time without waterparks--on the day you go to the waterparks---upgrade your WDW tickets to include waterparks the day you go (they can do this at guest relations at the waterpark----or the day before at the park you are at --or at any guest relations at any WDW hotel).  I agree, don't get waterpark upgrade until you see what the weather is---but it is a good deal over just a 1 day waterpark ticket. I would get the upgrade for all older kids---as they can go to DisneyQuest or Waterpak alone on other days. 10 and 11 yr old could go with the older teens to either, as well.
It works well to send kids this age back into parks later with teens--or let them stay in the parks--but it is HOT--I would suggest they come back with you for lunch and swim and you drop them off when you go to early dinner (go to 5 PM dinner--no wait and then you are done and can go back to park, if you want and join rest of family)--most parks are open until 10-midnight---lots of shows, fireworks, etc.  Otherwise--send gatoraid, etc. with them and have them schedule rides with indoor waiting areas (such as Pirates or CArib. at MK--cool, and AC) for the middle of the day.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 14, 2008)

Good advice above!!!  

When selecting which park to visit on each day, take note of which parks offer Extra Hours to onsite guests each day and avoid them on those days.  Each park is generally more crowded on EMH days than on non-EMH days.  Have a Plan A and a Plan B, if you want to be able to adjust according to the weather forecasts.

If you are able, make a few copies of each park's layout for everyone.  At the very least, encourage the young people to look it over at breakfast or the evening before, so they'll have an idea of how they want to tackle the biggest attractions.  Also, identify a good meeting spot in advance, if the need arises.    Have fun!


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 15, 2008)

www.buildabettermousetrip.com will also make plans for you for a fee. I used them. Cost $90 for four days of plans. They also helped with a car rental, grocery delivery and getting tics. Annette is very helpful. I called her a couple of times while we were in the park and she helped us make good decisions about things that changed on a moments notice.

On the Disney website you can make custom park maps and have them mailed to you. Only put the attractions that you want to see, the restaurant that you want to eat at, ect. on it. They were very helpful. But then again you can pick up park maps when you walk in the gate.


----------



## summervaca (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I just saw that you were in Spain with a visit to Morocco.  If you can plan those trips, you can certainly plan for Disney World:whoopie: 

The best advice I can give is to make a plan, whatever that is, and then promise to relax and enjoy the ride the minute you leave.  Try not to plan something so ambitious that it will become a job.  If you enjoy it, there's alway next time!

On a recent trip, I was cracking up because people were waiting in line for the Magical Express to BEGIN their trip and there was so much whining and complainig about the wait that adults began asking the Disney staff why the other people got to go before them.  I even heard someone say "that's not fair."  That is why I think people need to plan ahead of time and then "que a sara"  while they are there.  Too many expectations can ruin a trip faster than anything.  Have fun whatever you do!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 15, 2008)

www.touringplans.com 

This is Bob Sehlinger's site, and he is the author of the _Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld._


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 15, 2008)

summervaca said:


> I think I just saw that you were in Spain with a visit to Morocco.  If you can plan those trips, you can certainly plan for Disney World:whoopie:
> 
> The best advice I can give is to make a plan, whatever that is, and then promise to relax and enjoy the ride the minute you leave.  Try not to plan something so ambitious that it will become a job.  If you enjoy it, there's alway next time!
> 
> On a recent trip, I was cracking up because people were waiting in line for the Magical Express to BEGIN their trip and there was so much whining and complainig about the wait that adults began asking the Disney staff why the other people got to go before them.  I even heard someone say "that's not fair."  That is why I think people need to plan ahead of time and then "que a sara"  while they are there.  Too many expectations can ruin a trip faster than anything.  Have fun whatever you do!!



LOL - Well if you read my trip report from Spain/Morocco, you'll see we did a lot of getting lost! But we had so much fun . Honestly, I'm more afraid of Mickey than the bulls in Seville!!! :hysterical: 

THANKS to EVERYONE for all of the help. So far I joined the unofficial tour and got the cheat sheets. I will hit all of the links you all sent me.

I assume from your posts that we CAN go in and out without a fee (hand stamp?). 

Question: (NUMBER 579?) - I'm thinking family would enjoy MGM over epcot because it's smaller. Me and hubby - we do NOT like lines and being hot. We do like watching the kids have fun. I LOVE 3D stuff - do not like roller coasters. Epcot sounds too big and sprawled out for the amount of time I am willing to give...???


----------



## mecllap (Jul 15, 2008)

Going for 3 days in August is not a good plan -- but you can still work it out to have a good time.  The teens would probably like the Universal parks better; the older crowd would like Epcot and Hollywood Studios at WDW.  If you haven't been to any Disney, it's a shame not to check out the Magic Kingdom -- that's the epitome of Disney.  You will need umbrellas, spray water bottles, lots of flexibility and patience.  Please spend a lot of time on the disboards to get the info you need to have a magical time (www.disboards.com).  Late August is a little better than early August.  Pick out the main one or two things you really want to see/do at whatever park you go to, and consider everything else "gravy" -- or just do the water parks.  WDW is huge -- with huge potential for magic and fun (and also potential for having a really disappointing time, if you're not properly prepared).


----------



## mecllap (Jul 15, 2008)

Also, the best 3-D is Philharmagic at Magic Kingdom.  Yes, you get a hand stamp for your park that day.  Usually a Parkhopper pass is best, but may not work for your 3 days.  If you have to have a roller coaster, then the Studios may be your choice, but Epcot (even tho larger) does have a lot to offer.  If you can do a good plan, and just pick out a couple of things at two parks, you can do a combo of two parks, but you'd miss a whole heck of a lot (and you'd need a Parkhopper).

You can't really do "all" of WDW in a week.


----------



## islandog (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have AAA and get your tickets from them, you can get parking passes from them - saves $10/day. Also they used to have a lounge area for members - don't know if they still do.  Check out the parade times for any park you are in.  Usually people start lining the sidewalks 30-60 minutes before the parade starts and abandon many of the ride lines. Then you can hit some of those lines without having to wait so long.  Of course, this applies mainly to many of the kid-appeal rides, like Small World. But some other lines for rides, like Haunted Mansion, seem to thin out.  Also, sometimes it is less crowded at night - and less hot (maybe 90 instead of 95). But be prepared for crowds and more people than you ever want to see. Kids have fun anyway.


----------



## Autoeng (Jul 16, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> I assume from your posts that we CAN go in and out without a fee (hand stamp?).
> 
> Question: (NUMBER 579?) - I'm thinking family would enjoy MGM over epcot because it's smaller. Me and hubby - we do NOT like lines and being hot. We do like watching the kids have fun. I LOVE 3D stuff - do not like roller coasters. Epcot sounds too big and sprawled out for the amount of time I am willing to give...???



With a single park pass you can exit and reenter the same park as many times as you wish the same day. You do not get a hand stamp, you just use your card again. With a park hopper pass you can enter a park, exit it, enter another park, exit it and then reenter either of those same two parks again as many times as you wish that same day.

I do not think a park hopper ticket is a good deal as there is just too much to see in a single park to see it all in a single day much less trying to do two parks in the same day.

IMHO kids enjoy Hollywood Studios more than Epcot. Make very good use if the Fast Pass system and your wait for rides will be reduced significantly. If you are unfamiliar with the system let me know and I'll explain it to you.


----------



## capjak (Jul 16, 2008)

Several people have used this site as well for planning (I have not):

http://www.tourguidemike.com/


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 16, 2008)

mecllap said:


> Going for 3 days in August is not a good plan -- but you can still work it out to have a good time.  The teens would probably like the Universal parks better; the older crowd would like Epcot and Hollywood Studios at WDW.  If you haven't been to any Disney, it's a shame not to check out the Magic Kingdom -- that's the epitome of Disney.  You will need umbrellas, spray water bottles, lots of flexibility and patience.  Please spend a lot of time on the disboards to get the info you need to have a magical time (www.disboards.com).  Late August is a little better than early August.  Pick out the main one or two things you really want to see/do at whatever park you go to, and consider everything else "gravy" -- or just do the water parks.  WDW is huge -- with huge potential for magic and fun (and also potential for having a really disappointing time, if you're not properly prepared).



We'll be there for 8 days - but we only intend to do 3 days of Disney. I think with the heat and lines, 3 days will be great with pool days in between. My kids have all been to MK and Animal Kingdom. The little ones (11 and 10 - my daughter and her friend) will probably want to see MK again. Her big sister will take her (not I!) but I pay for everyone. I'm pretty sure my hubby and I will join the kids at Hollywood studios and Blizzard Beach. The third day will be the teenagers plus the little girls (probably MK). The boys (16 and 13) may go wherever they want for the third day. They have been to Universal (all kids have), but they are considering the thrill ride part of Universal (I forget what that's called). 

I'm balancing 6 kids and 2 parents. My parents can't do Disney at all. My mom has a heart condition - so the heat is too dangerous (got that tip here on TUg and she agreed - though she's an active, fun person who enjoyed Disney in the past with the grandchildren). My father doesn't like to walk to the car - I realize he could do the wheelchair - but he'd moan and complain.

My parents like to play cards - bridge (and so do we). We balance these vacations by spending until 3 pm with the kids, and then play bridge from 3 - 6. Dinner is sometimes with the kids and grandparents, othertimes, the kids eat in the room or at the pool bar (we pay for everything) while we go out with my folks.

My life plan is to vacation with my kids and parents for as long as I can. It gives life such QUALITY - know what I mean?  My parents took us everywhere when we were little. Sadly, my grandparents weren't alive long. My kids are getting so much quality from knowing their grandparents - it's worth leaving Disney early. But the KIDS don't have to leave early. We can go back for them - or bring them back to the hotel to swim and then take them back to the park and get them.

I hope it's a decent plan. Too bad late August is when school starts (and I'm a teacher so I go back a week earlier than the kids). We'll make the best of it.


----------



## elaine (Jul 16, 2008)

*to get a "Taste" of WDW for your parents, consider Wilderness Lodge*

You can drive over to WL and eat dinner or lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe (get a reservation NOW, if you plan that), or just go over to Wilderness Lodge and sit and enjoy the beautiful lobby. You can do the same at Animal Kingdom Lodge (having a dining reservation---or saying that you are dining at the Fast Food place---know the name of the restaurant to tell security (even the fast food place) and go and buy a cheap meal, gets you a 3 hr parking pass), and they can enjoy the beautiful AKL lobby.  You can also walk out on the savannah a bit and see the animals. 
I have done this with my Mother and she loves it.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 16, 2008)

elaine said:


> You can drive over to WL and eat dinner or lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe (get a reservation NOW, if you plan that), or just go over to Wilderness Lodge and sit and enjoy the beautiful lobby. You can do the same at Animal Kingdom Lodge (having a dining reservation---or saying that you are dining at the Fast Food place---know the name of the restaurant to tell security (even the fast food place) and go and buy a cheap meal, gets you a 3 hr parking pass), and they can enjoy the beautiful AKL lobby.  You can also walk out on the savannah a bit and see the animals.
> I have done this with my Mother and she loves it.



What a lovely idea!!!!!!!!!!
What is WL? 
Animal Kingdom lodge sounds great - what's the best restaurant? They like nice food, not too loud. Oh - but I just looked and it's African food which my dad will not like.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 16, 2008)

How about a dinner one night at the Contemporary's California Grill (with or w/o kids)?  If you time dinner right, you can go out on the deck and see the fireworks over the castle at the MK.  Mom and Dad might like that for a 'taste' of Disney, too.

I also agree that kids will probably like Hollywood Studios better than Epcot.  HS has thrill rides like Tower of Terror, Rockin' Roller Coaster, & Star Tours, and the new Toy Story Mania is GREAT - just make sure you get fast pass for it _the very first thing as soon as you enter the park_ because it runs out early and the standby line was over 2 hours long.  It also has favorites such as The Great Movie Ride, Indiana Jones Stunt Show, and the sound studio show.  Also, make sure you see the Fantasmic show at the end of the night at HS - it is a truly fabulous show.


----------



## elaine (Jul 17, 2008)

*WL is Wilderness Lodge--also you could do any of the hotels*

Polynesian Hotel has Kona Cafe (Seafood) and you can then get on monorail and ride to Contemporary and Grand Floridian (GF) and walk around (GF would be a great place to go and just sit and people watch--it's gorgeous)--and Poly is lovely Hawaiian themed--but GF wold be better people watching place.  GF has a cafe and you could make reservations for breakfast or lunch and spend a nice chunk of the day.  Kona Cafe also serves break and lunch (break is good and not too $$)--you could do a late breakfast and/or lunch and then you could get on monorail and go to GF. Also, I believe at GF, you could take little boat at dock to WL--it's beautiful. (I doubt they worry for someone with a 3 hr parking pass if they are there for 4-5 hours).
You could even do 2 separate days---one breakfast/lunch at WL (there is Whispering Canyon Cafe--sort of loud and silly---but you could also just go and eat at the counter service place (know the name of the restaurant to give the security guard)--- and one at Poly where you monorail to GF or just go to GF to start. 
Also they have wheelchairs at GF that you can get when you enter to use while you are there--you leave them at monorail and get another one at the next hotel--I assume Poly has the same, if you needed it (we have done the GF for dinner/wheelchair/people watch with my Dad).
You can view all menus on allears.net---but, for Aug.you need to make reservations NOW--you can always cancel--even on that day--but with no reservation--you likely won't get in--esp. at the more popular places--somewhere like the cafe at GF for lunch might be OK.


----------



## Blues (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ellen,

Hey, are you following me around?  First Spain, and now WDW?  We took our 5 yo granddaughter (and her parents, sigh) there in April.

You've gotten lots of good advice.  A couple more, and some repeats:

1. Got our tickets from undercovertourist.com.  As far as I could tell, they were the cheapest online source, and very customer friendly.

2. 3 days is too short for Disney.  But I understand if your teenagers would rather do Universal.  Keep in mind, though, after you buy the first 3 days, extra days are almost free.  Using prices at undercovertourist, for example, a 3 day MYW ticket is $215; 4 day is $221; and 7 day is $222.  Yup, the last 3 days cost a buck!

3. Despite above, you may very well want to just buy a 3 day ticket, and decide when you get there.  You can upgrade at any guest relations booth at any park for the difference in price.  Advanced tip -- wait until you've used at least one day before you upgrade.  The reason is that if the ticket is used, they credit full Disney price, whereas if it's unused, they credit just what you've paid.  So if you've purchased at a discount (e.g. undercovertourist), it's cheaper to use a day first.

4. Visit http://www.disboards.com   You could spend every waking moment there from now 'til August.  It's a seriously busy board.  But lots of fun, and there are Disney-holics there with many advanced tips such as above.

Have fun!  I'll let you know what our next vacation is, so you can plan to go there too!  :hysterical:


----------



## danb (Jul 17, 2008)

*Disney in August with young children*

We will also be in Orlando the first week of August. We will be a group of 8 staying at HGVC Seaworld. We will be 4 grandparents two parents and twin grandchildren 17 months old. My son a DIL bought the Park Hopper passes and tickets to Seaworld.
My question is will the twins be too small for going to the parks. I think Seaworld would be Ok since it's across the street but with the heat I think it would be tough on the boys. 
Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 17, 2008)

Blues said:


> Hi Ellen,
> 
> Hey, are you following me around?  First Spain, and now WDW?  We took our 5 yo granddaughter (and her parents, sigh) there in April.
> 
> ...



HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! Well - I'm beating you to the punch. We're doing the Caribbean next summer - Aruba for sure - one other island. Not sure which - let me know where YOU choose!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Restaurant ROW*

Okay - Great ideas about restaurants - but you don't know my dad. He is IMPOSSIBLE. He's 83 - smart (college prof). His brain is intact. He did have heart surgery and he's not lying when he says he's tired - but most of it is not exercising one day in his entire life. 

SOOOOOOOOOO - You can tell me how easy it would be to hop a monorail and use a wheelchair but HE WON'T DO IT!  

He wants to go to a restaurant where we can drive him right to the door. He'll get out, huff, puff, whine, complain, and walk 2 steps to the door. then he'll sit down at the table - huff, puff, whine, complain. Then he'll get mad because he can't hear us if it's too loud. Why do I travel with him? Because I love him to death - he's my dear old dad.

So knowing you can not change him - please give me some recommendations of restaurants on restaurant row. I really think that's what he will be able to handle. OR - if there's a Disney hotel that meets the explained criteria -I'd love to hear of that too.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 21, 2008)

*Staying at HGVC international drive*



Zac495 said:


> at the hotel waits 2 elderly grandparents
> who want to play bridge



Both of the Hilton Grand Vacation Clubs HGVC Resorts 
International Drive Tuscany and SeaWorld offer lovely
Owners Lounges for you and your eldery parents to sit 
and play bridge with comfortable living room furnishings 
piano, tvs, etc  a very relaxing atmosphere. No need
for them to sit upstairs in your timeshare unit..   Enjoy!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 22, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> Both of the Hilton Grand Vacation Clubs HGVC Resorts
> International Drive Tuscany and SeaWorld offer lovely
> Owners Lounges for you and your eldery parents to sit
> and play bridge with comfortable living room furnishings
> ...



Oh that's cool! We may just do that! THANKS. Of course, the wine isn't there... They may be elderly, but they still love the finer things.


----------



## elaine (Jul 22, 2008)

*wilderness lodge--you drop off at lobby*

thru WL lobby and Whispering Canyon is not too far on the left--he can take a rest after 50 feet at benches, chairs, sofas.  Same for Kona Cafe--you could drop off right a lobby and he goes to the right to take elevator to 2nd floor.  BUT--don't even bother going if you don't have an advance reservation---you MUST call 407-WDW-DINE to make them.  It is highly likely that they are all gone for Aug. at this point.  You might still get either for lunch, but dinner is unlikely.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 24, 2008)

elaine said:


> Polynesian Hotel has Kona Cafe (Seafood) and you can then get on monorail and ride to Contemporary and Grand Floridian (GF) and walk around (GF would be a great place to go and just sit and people watch--it's gorgeous)--and Poly is lovely Hawaiian themed--but GF wold be better people watching place.  GF has a cafe and you could make reservations for breakfast or lunch and spend a nice chunk of the day.  Kona Cafe also serves break and lunch (break is good and not too $$)--you could do a late breakfast and/or lunch and then you could get on monorail and go to GF. Also, I believe at GF, you could take little boat at dock to WL--it's beautiful. (I doubt they worry for someone with a 3 hr parking pass if they are there for 4-5 hours).
> You could even do 2 separate days---one breakfast/lunch at WL (there is Whispering Canyon Cafe--sort of loud and silly---but you could also just go and eat at the counter service place (know the name of the restaurant to give the security guard)--- and one at Poly where you monorail to GF or just go to GF to start.
> Also they have wheelchairs at GF that you can get when you enter to use while you are there--you leave them at monorail and get another one at the next hotel--I assume Poly has the same, if you needed it (we have done the GF for dinner/wheelchair/people watch with my Dad).
> You can view all menus on allears.net---but, for Aug.you need to make reservations NOW--you can always cancel--even on that day--but with no reservation--you likely won't get in--esp. at the more popular places--somewhere like the cafe at GF for lunch might be OK.




This sounds cool. But I'm confused. If we eat somewhere for lunch, we don't go into Disney, right? What is there to see (and what's the best) outside of disney with just eateries? I will post this question as a separate post because it sounds very interesting.


----------



## elaine (Jul 25, 2008)

*resort for lunch*

I was thinking more of an "outing" for you with your parents on a non-park day from 12-4 for a change of pace and different scenery for them. You could have a leisurely breakfast in room and book a late lunch, head over to Polynesian, get on the monorail (easy access--via elevator) and just ride around the entire circuit (takes about 30 minutes), get back off at Poly, then sit in lobby and people watch, listening to HAwaiian music from the lobby, those who are up to it could also walk around the grounds for a bit--lovely, just like being in HAwaii. There is also a nice upper lobby area near Kona cafe on 2nd floor which overlooks the waterfall area (big open square in the middle of the lobby). 
You could make a reservation  for later in the week and then pop over on the monorail on a MK park day earlier in the week and check it out to decide if you want to take parents--if you decide not to, just give your reservation # to the waitstand or concierge and they will cancel it for you.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 25, 2008)

elaine said:


> thru WL lobby and Whispering Canyon is not too far on the left--he can take a rest after 50 feet at benches, chairs, sofas.  Same for Kona Cafe--you could drop off right a lobby and he goes to the right to take elevator to 2nd floor.  BUT--don't even bother going if you don't have an advance reservation---you MUST call 407-WDW-DINE to make them.  It is highly likely that they are all gone for Aug. at this point.  You might still get either for lunch, but dinner is unlikely.



How about going to Mara? Do you need reservations there?
I just love your ideas, Elaine, of visiting the hotels and riding the monorail without going into Disney (yes, we'll do a little Disney on other days). Is it like going to Vegas and seeing the hotels? are most of the hotels off limits unless you're eating or have a reservation? THANKS


----------



## capjak (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple of suggestions for you and kids I've been there probably 15 times:

1.  Discovery Cove is a fantastic all day experience and crowds are kept to a minimum (probably already sold out though)

2.  Aquatica new waterpark looks interesting

3. My kids 17 and 15 prefer Typhoon lagoon to Blizzard Beach due to wave pool

4. For  universal/island of adventure we do this in 1 day via the fast pass you can buy on line ahead of time (maynot be called fast pass but you get the picture)

For Universal/Seaworld/Discovery Cove/Aquatica they have combination "flex passes"

5.  If you believe you will be back to Disney with the kids look into buying a 7day park  hopper with NO Expiration, this gives you 7 days at the parks plus several waterpark days, disney quest and they never expire (so don't lose them)

Other non disney things: 1 hour drive to Coco beach, 1 hour drive to Kenedy Space Center

Of course citylights movies restraunts and downtown disney are fun as well, and for dinner the Boardwalk (flying fish) there are jugglers/etc.. hanging out on Boardwalk that you can watch/enjoy


----------



## laxmom (Jul 25, 2008)

We are at WDW now and leave on Sunday.  We used the UG and enjoyed minimal waits inspite of the summer crowds.  Be sure to start drinking water before you leave your room.  It is very easy for children to dehydrate quickly.  We have really enjoyed our visit and found the heat and crowds tolerable.  One thing that was really great about the touring plan in UG was that it seemed to take us into ac when we needed it most - I am sure it was just a coincidence but it did make the day more tolerable.

Prepare for those afternoon thunderstorms.  We have had rain every day.  Use that time to go back to the hotel to rest or try to wait it out at the park in some of the shops.  Take bottled water with you with Crystal Light packets or something - I don't like the taste of the Fla. water- and refill them at the water fountains.  Keep drinking!!  We also took trail mix, pb crackers and granola bars.  We found we were constantly hungry from burning so much energy.

You'll have a great trip!  Just be careful and drink alot!  It is hot here!


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 26, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> If we eat somewhere for lunch, we don't go into Disney, right? What is there to see (and what's the best) outside of disney with just eateries?





Zac495 said:


> How about going to Mara? Do you need reservations there? ... Is it like going to Vegas and seeing the hotels? are most of the hotels off limits unless you're eating or have a reservation? THANKS


No, only the swimming pools are off-limits to visiting day guests and yes, it's rather like seeing the hotels in Vegas.  Feel free to enjoy the shops, restaurants, boat rentals, lobby or boardwalk entertainment, etc.  No reservations are needed nor accepted for any of the counter service restaurants at the Disney resorts.  Since your parents enjoy the finer things, they'd probably enjoy a visit to the huge atrium lobby at Grand Floridian.  A lounge there often has a pianist or other musician.  Afternoon tea service in one of their restaurants has become rather popular too - not sure if you need reservations or not.  After a meal, take a ride around Bay Lake on the monorail.

You do not have to pay for resort parking nor for admission to the Disney parks if you are only visiting a Disney resort.  If you want to visit Wilderness Lodge or any of the monorail resorts, drive to the Ticket & Transportation Center/Magic Kingdom.  Stay to the far right as you approach the TTC/MK parking lot gates.  Tell the TTC/MK gate guard which resort you're visiting and they'll wave you through to the access road on the right (while MK visitors pay for parking and drive toward the left into the TTC/MK parking lot).  Once you're on the access road, follow the signs to the resort that interests you.  The individual resort gate guard will give you a free 3-hr parking pass for your dashboard for your visit.

If you want to visit Animal Kingdom Lodge, follow signs for AK or AKL instead of MK.  The same rules apply - no swimming access, will be given a free 3 hr parking pass for the resort lot.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 26, 2008)

We took time one evening and walked along the Boardwalk at the Epcot resorts.  It was really charming.  We walked thru the lobbies of the resorts.  There were performers on the Boardwalk and you can ride the boat across the lake.  It was a lovely place for an evening stroll- it is beautiful lit up at night.  Take the bus to Boardwalk/Beach Club/ Yacht Club from Downtown Disney.

If you want a truly fantastic meal.  The Flying Fish is right there.  It is pricy but it may very well be the best meal we have ever eaten!  DS even thought it was better than Madame Jeanettes in Aruba!!  There is a bakery and snacks available too.


----------

